
Chatbot AI constructor with no programming - bobuk
http://chatfuel.com
======
herbst
Am i seeing that right that it only supports Telegram? :/

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Looks like temporarily, but they have a list of other chat services they
intend to support soon at the bottom of the page.

